# Is a Planted+ too much for a low tech 40b?



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Researching lights for a upcoming set up. Mainly looking to go island style with some moss, java, crypts, and maybe some blyxa.

Want to keep it low tech/low maintenance. Do not want to approach high tech constant pruning and weekly water changes. Self sufficient would be perfect besides top offs.

May dose macros once a week along with Seachem EQ.

Any help or light recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## naich (Mar 25, 2014)

a planted plus on a 18 inch tank would be low to medium light, par would probably be around 60 or so. I think the problem would be the width of the tank. Its 18 inches wide and the planted plus can't spread light that wide. If your "island" was directly under the single light and nothing else was planted in the tank i guess it would work, but you'd get some intense shadowing and dark spots if any plants grew tall.

If you want low tech/low light I think two weaker fixtures would be better, like two stingrays, fugerays(if you want to stick with finned) or two satelight's from current could work too.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

2 stingrays or sat plus would be better, the planted plus will require a carbon source and ferts along with it. The spread will not be adequate on a 40 b either unless you suspend it around 20 " from substrate.


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

I didn't even think of the width of the tank. So 2 stingrays would still be considered low light/low tech? What kind if par would that be?

What par do you aim for in a low tech non co2 set-up?

Thanks again


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm using a one led light on top of a 40b. Got swords which require lots of light with no problems. Two lights would be nice but I think you could over do it too. Remember with your gravel you only will have about 16" of water.

Low tech tank?


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Clear Water said:


> I'm using a one led light on top of a 40b. Got swords which require lots of light with no problems. Two lights would be nice but I think you could over do it too. Remember with your gravel you only will have about 16" of water.
> 
> Low tech tank?


What light are you using?

I looked a little any the finnex stingrays and they seem to be relatively low par. Do you think two of these for coverage would be overkill?

I do have a 24" 2x24w t5ho fixture from a previous set up. Would the 6" gap on either side make a huge difference if I used that? I could suspend it as well instead of mounting it on the tank. 

Also would a eheim 2217 be enough filter for a 40b? I have one sitting around from the same set up as the light.

Kev


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

kevinmichael77 said:


> Also would a eheim 2217 be enough filter for a 40b? I have one sitting around from the same set up as the light.
> 
> Kev


A 2217 is rated for tanks "up to 159 gallons" according to Eheim, not that I would personally have tank that size with only that filter...so yeah, it'll be plenty for a 40 gallon tank. Having all that filtration will certainly help keep it low maintenance.

As for lighting, if you use the lights you already have, and hang them, they'll cover the tank just fine...the light will spread if its hung a bit higher, and you'll also have a lower par level, to accomodate your low-tech/low-maintenance goals.


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

So what sort of par should I be aiming for then? 

I've read 20-30 par is considered low.

Plants will be mainly ferns, crypts, and moss. Perhaps a bit of blyxa or something similar.

Kev


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Kevin,

I'm using a 36" Marineland Aquatic Plant light. I love never having to replace bulbs. It should last over 5 years. I have had problems keeping T5 that long. Don't get me wrong I have T5 over my 48" tanks but just hate to have to keep replacing bulbs. Cost is a consideration and I haven't look what the big tanks would take for light if I switch them to led's. But that led is cheap to run to.


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

So I'm back at square one here. Getting ready to set up the low tech and still need advice on a light. I was trying to use my old 24" t5 set-up but it doesn't give me the coverage I need so now I need to figure out what to purchase.

So if I went w/ a finnex planted+ I'd need two fixtures for good coverage on a 40b?

Wouldn't this put me at too high of a light level? I will dose ferts and possibly excel but in no way shape or form do I want pressurized co2.

Are there any les fixtures that could cover my tank better?

If I get two fixtures should I stick with finnex? Stingray, ray, etc...

Just having a hard time figuring out what I need. I always seem to purchase the wrong hardware and regret it later.

Thanks so much for the help guys and gals!

Kev


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Get one planted plus for now. See if you like the coverage.
You can always add a finnex fugeray or stingray later if you want more light.
I have one finnex planted plus on my 36 bowfront and I'm ok with this.
Little to no ferts- mostly root tabs. Low to almost medium light range in my opinion.
Way better than my old t5's with poor reflectors.
I'm quite certain that 2 planted plus would be to intense for you.
In my tank my crypts grow well, moss, swords, vals, ferns.


----------



## RoseTyler (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a 40B and my Stingray was just delivered. I can see the dark spots but honestly, I'm getting pretty good light throughout the tank for my low tech/low light set up.


I'm pretty sure my plants will do fine. Of course we'll see

ETA: I didn't want to add too much light as I have a ton of natural lighting as well. I really do want a low tech tank, so I want to avoid too much going on and especially a huge algae problem. I'd rather have to add one later than have too much from the get go.


----------



## caique (Mar 16, 2012)

Why not just try hanging the 2 t5s over the tank and see how that does?

What T5 ho 24 inch light do you have if its a zoo med they put out bright light and if you raise it you should be fine to start and maybe add a Led strip later, I go with what I have before buying more.

As far as the 2217 goes I would go for it.

Great filter, as you well know.

I also have all the plants your looking for.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

i have a 75g 18 wide my light in 24" above substrate and its a finnex planted plus. more than enough for low tech non co2


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

I tried hangin the GLO 2x24 lights above the tank but the reflectors suck and the coverage really died off in the front/back/left/right sides. Plus even without water the par wasn't that great. I'm using a hoppy par meter I bought from hoppy years ago so I'm assuming it's accurate. Even though when I test it on my bml fixtures on my other tank it seems low.

Is the planted+ stronger than the regular fuge ray model? I just want good coverage but am not opposed to adding another light down the road if I'm not happy with the spread.

Am I looking for 30-50 par?


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

kevinmichael77 said:


> I tried hangin the GLO 2x24 lights above the tank but the reflectors suck and the coverage really died off in the front/back/left/right sides. Plus even without water the par wasn't that great. I'm using a hoppy par meter I bought from hoppy years ago so I'm assuming it's accurate. Even though when I test it on my bml fixtures on my other tank it seems low.
> 
> Is the planted+ stronger than the regular fuge ray model? I just want good coverage but am not opposed to adding another light down the road if I'm not happy with the spread.
> 
> Am I looking for 30-50 par?


BUmp..
Anyone?

Almost have enough through plant sales to buy the light?


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

If you suspend it to 20" above it will probably be ok, a current sat plus would be better for absolute low tech at 16"..


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

24" above the sub for my 1 planted plus on a 75g low tech


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Stuck between the planted plus and 2 stingrays. Does two fixtures naturally double the PAR? I'd need to hang the planted plus but if I can be around 30 or so PAR I'd rather sit the fixture or fixtures directly on the tank.

Ugh.. Anyone run 2 stingrays on a 40b?

I will have stauro repens as a carpet and will be dosing ferts and excel.

Kev


----------



## Carter8 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have a planted plus 36 inch on my 40 gallon 15 wide 16 deep with no co2. Ranges between 13 to 15 from substrate to light. Set up 2 months now and seems about right. I am growing the following with weekly dry ferts, eq, and root tabs for the non stem plants and 8 hrs per day light. Lighting is not uniform in tank but I use this to be able to grow java fern and crypts away from the highest intensity. Maybe once it fills in thick I will want more light to keep it lush near bottom but so far just about ideal for my setup.

Water sprite- already trimming and removing from tank this would takeover if I let it

Rotala indica - growing well but only leaves within 6 inches of surface have a red hue - already trimmed and replanted 

Dwarf Sag- growing nicely beginning to grow new plants from runners

Corkscrew val- doing ok not great almost all original leaves are gone but growing new ones regularly.

Ludwigia repens - recovering nicely after losing lots of leaves originally sending out lots of roots but only leaves near surface have red tint.

Amazon sword- growing slowly but healthy

Red melon sword- 1 new leaf a week and nice bronze/red hue

Java fern- had to move it away from center of tank because it was growing too much algae nice and happy now in corner in some shade from wood

Hygro difformis- died back hard at first but coming back well but growing slower than Rotala or Ceratopteris

Crypt wendtii bronze is flourishing in some shade from driftwood but red has done very little growing.

Hope that helps folks considering a low tech with planted plus


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Helps very much. 

So the light doesn't cover the whole tank uniformly?


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Kevin,

I used two t5 before I got the led and it was too much light. Yes the light from the led is limited on the edges but I haven't had any issues. Just me but I think your over worrying about this. I would try one light and keep eye on your plants they will be the first to tell you if it a lack of light.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

The guy with the 2 month old tank is not something to based things off. My tank did start showing the problems till 3-4 months. The planted plus is pretty much double the par of a stingray. Two stingrays would work fine on the rim. 

No they don't doubt the par just add my spread. 

60 ish par is what your looking at with the planted plus on the rim. This is approx. That's too much light period. Unless you have alot of excel or co2 you will have problems.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I think the fugeray is slightly less than the planted plus. 
They seem similar. 
The fugeray is bright white lights and the planted plus has red lights which warms things up just a bit.
Both are nice lights.
I have the planted+ over a 36 bf and fugeray over a 46bf.
No co2 no excel. Good growth on plants.
Minimal algae. Some black brush on filter intake.
This was previously a goldfish tank and had lots of black brush so still eliminating it.


----------



## kevinmichael77 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah the planted plus seems to be well liked. It's a light spread for me as the whole 40b will be planted. If I wanted to add another fixture 2 planted plus would definitely be overkill.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Personally i think 2 stingrays would do ok at best. Depending ofcourse on your substrate depth and plant placement. I own a fugeray, planted plus and a stingray. All different sizes for different tanks. I did however have the Pl+ and fugeray on the same tank. When they were almost touching I had 93 par at 10" directly below them. 2 fugeray would do well for low-med light on a 40b.

OR... a Pl+ and fugeray. One at the front wall and the other on the back both angled toward each other so their beams connect in the center. That should give full coverage.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm using 1 current sattelite and 1 planted plus, (both 48 in) and I really like this combination. This is on a 75 gallon. If I need to adjust brightness or color I can tinker with my sattelite. Tank does pretty well even without c02 or even excel.


----------

